# Horns for a Challenger. Which ones?



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

I have never tried horns before and am now really wanting to. What would be best for a 2013 Dodge Challenger, minis or the full body variety?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Unless its a manual I suggest the full size. In a car with a manual I think the full size would work also but not positive.


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks a million for the reply Eric. The car is an automatic. 
I apologize up front for knowing nada about horns but since that is the case would you be kind enough to recommend specific horns with specific drivers? Cost is always an object but I'm not afraid to pay for something really nice. Hope that made sense.:blush:


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Eric makes horns. PM him


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Or buy the ones in the classifieds...they have really good motors on them.

But Eric is the man when it comes horns.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Or buy the ones in the classifieds...they have really good motors on them.
> 
> But Eric is the man when it comes horns.


Those ones for sale in the classifieds have the Neo ultra drivers, correct?


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Or buy the ones in the classifieds...they have really good motors on them.
> 
> But Eric is the man when it comes horns.


Which ones do you mean? I think there are 3 different sets of horns in the classifieds right now.
Thanks


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They do.



mmiller said:


> Those ones for sale in the classifieds have the Neo ultra drivers, correct?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

PM or email for more information. I founded Image Dynamics and left several years ago and I am still offering the horns.

eric at ejsaudio dot com


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Full size horns will work in a Challenger, even if it's a manual.


----------

